# Resort Specials



## staceyeileen (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed that there seem to be a lot fewer Resort Specials this year than there were last year?  I have only really been watching Florida resorts but was curious if other people have noticed the same for other areas.  There are currently no specials in Florida.  Last year at this time I booked an early May long weekend at Reunion with a significant discount.  And I remember deciding between Bonnett Creek or Reunion, so BC was on special also...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2014)

Extra Holidays must be renting more reservations?:ignore:


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 8, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I guess it could be due to Easter being so late this year.  That extends snow bird season, yes?


----------



## 55plus (Apr 8, 2014)

Can Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Wyndham Corporate, etc., pull inventory to rent through Extra Holidays? Isn't the Extra Holiday program for owners to use as a rental avenue? If Wyndham can cherry pick inventory for them to rent then we have another conflict of interest within the program and a problem with what they are doing...


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 8, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> Now that I think about it, I guess it could be due to Easter being so late this year.  That extends snow bird season, yes?




Resort:
Star Island
Unit type:
2 Bedroom Lockoff
Check-In date:
05/09/2014
Length of stay:
3 nights


    Lockoff Unit
    Lockoff Unit
    Not Managed by Wyndham
    Not Managed by Wyndham
    Transaction Combines Two Reservations and May Require a Room Change
    May require room change


Unit is available for: 14m 40s
Help

This reservation is being made within the Express Reservation period.
Help
This transaction combines two reservations, which you must complete separately.
	Check-In 	Nights 	Unit Type 	Points Required
Reservation #1 	05/09/2014 	1 	2 Bedroom Lockoff 	11,250
Reservation #2 	05/10/2014 	2 	2 Bedroom Lockoff 	17,250
Summary	05/09/2014	3	2 Bedroom Lockoff	28,500

You did not mention what a long weekend is.  However, Star island still has this one with discounts.  

A rental here might still be possible.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 8, 2014)

Per Trust  documents Wyndham(EH) can take 90% of inventory for virtually nothing. At 30 days other 10%.

O

1991 VOI Trust Agreemnet

11.08 Wyndham Use. In addition to the right of Wyndham, as a Member and owner of Points, to make reservations using those Points at any time, Wyndham, in its capacity as the developer of resort communities and Vacation Plans, may reserve available Accommodations up to 60 days in advance of the first day of anticipated occupancy, for its own purposes, including renting to the public, provided it pays or otherwise causes a third party to pay the occupancy related expenses of such Accommodations for each night to be used. All such occupancy related expenses shall be determined by the Trustee. As a result of Wyndham’s use there will be less space available for Member use; however, Wyndham may not reserve the last 10% of available occupancy for a type of Accommodation until 30 days prior to the first day of intended use. In addition, to the extent more Points are available in the Plan than are allocated to Members other 
than Wyndham, Wyndham may sell or lease Points on such terms as Wyndham and the Trustee deem reasonable. The purchasers or lessees of such Points shall have such Membership rights as Wyndham and the Trustee deem appropriate.

bviously they are  going to rent this  first rather than giving 60% to  an owner!


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 8, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> Can Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Wyndham Corporate, etc., pull inventory to rent through Extra Holidays? Isn't the Extra Holiday program for owners to use as a rental avenue? If Wyndham can cherry pick inventory for them to rent then we have another conflict of interest within the program and a problem with what they are doing...



That is one of the benefits of Wyndham's control of the Trust.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> Can Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Wyndham Corporate, etc., pull inventory to rent through Extra Holidays? Isn't the Extra Holiday program for owners to use as a rental avenue? If Wyndham can cherry pick inventory for them to rent then we have another conflict of interest within the program and a problem with what they are doing...



Jim, I thought you were the HOA President at Glacier Canyon? You didn't know this EH can grab 90% of any inventory starting at the 60 days out mark? And the other 10% at the 30 day mark?

And owners renting thru Extra Holidays --- you don't get a NET check for your rental til 60 days after checkout.

As a FIXED WEEK owner (or the required 7 night points reservation holder), EH will take your reservation and YOU can't even find out IF the unit rented. And EH idea of a rental can be for a little as 1 night --- the other 6 nights of the stay, are simply FLUSHED down the toilet --- NOT AVAILABLE in the reservation system to another person who might be willing to rent. Why? Their outdated system and who will pay the HOUSEKEEPING FEE to reset the unit?

The EH's commission is 40% PLUS costs, like credit card processing, etc. 

BASIC EXAMPLE (common rental charges in the industry): If rented for $129 for a TUESDAY night minus the $51.60 booking agency commission minus the 5.16 Credit card handling fee minus the $16.77 occupancy taxes minus the state sales tax 9.03 minus the check generating fee $3 ==> NET to you==> $43.44 PLUS your 1099 would be for $129 rent collected. You would have to file WHAT paperwork with the IRS? And your MFs were $1000.

Bet you would pay more to your TAX ACCOUNTANT to file the forms for Rental Income & Expenses than your check of $43.44.

PS Wyndham might not even RENT your timeshare - you find that out when your got NO CHECK 60+ days after check out (last day of your reservation).

PSS Of course, that does not mean your unit was empty - the resort can place someone into your unit if it is unoccupied. 


PSSS There is NO way you can get the info about your unit renting before the check in date. Or after the check in date. Or after the check out date.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 8, 2014)

*2-for-1 not working?*

Anyone else having problems getting the advertised 2-for-1 deal (a 2 BR for the (discounted) cost of a 1 BR for reservations 4/1-5/31) to work online?

I have zero luck finding the correct point costs for the advertised resorts, even during mid-week times when there seems to be plenty of availability.


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 8, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Jim, I thought you were the HOA President at Glacier Canyon? You didn't know this EH can grab 90% of any inventory starting at the 60 days out mark? And the other 10% at the 30 day mark?
> 
> And owners renting thru Extra Holidays --- you don't get a NET check for your rental til 60 days after checkout.
> 
> ...



"$51.60 booking agency commission"

Not a bad fee for a reservation.  If this is the going rate, I wonder why we do not see more references to it on line.


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 8, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> You did not mention what a long weekend is.  However, Star island still has this one with discounts.



Interesting, I was only looking at the Resort Specials page and there is nothing listed for Florida.  I wonder why Star island isn't listed there?


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 8, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> Interesting, I was only looking at the Resort Specials page and there is nothing listed for Florida.  I wonder why Star island isn't listed there?




It was listed not through Resort Specials but on-line, it is a Platinum VIP discount, that is why it would need to go through the rental route unless your account is Platinum.  At eight dollars per thousand points that would be a little under $240 dollars.  Others have talked of lower cost per thousand points.  The eight dollars per thousand, if I remember right, is a Wyndham on-line rate for rented points.


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 9, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> It was listed not through Resort Specials but on-line, it is a Platinum VIP discount



This thread is specifically regarding the lack of Resort Specials.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> ....The EH's commission is 40% PLUS costs, like credit card processing, etc.
> 
> *BASIC EXAMPLE (common rental charges in the industry)*: If rented for $129 for a TUESDAY night minus the $51.60 booking agency commission minus the 5.16 Credit card handling fee minus the $16.77 occupancy taxes minus the state sales tax 9.03 minus the check generating fee $3 ==> NET to you==> $43.44 PLUS your 1099 would be for $129 rent collected. You would have to file WHAT paperwork with the IRS? And your MFs were $1000.
> 
> .....



Please READ prior posts for detail and then RE-READ, just like a 2nd grader is told. Asking or commenting repeatedly on YOUR MISUNDERSTANDING of posts you have NOT read, is ONLY enlarging your post count ... not your bank account.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> And owners renting thru Extra Holidays --- you don't get a NET check for your rental til 60 days after checkout.
> 
> The EH's commission is 40% PLUS costs, like credit card processing, etc.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't get a 1099 until your receipts exceed 500, *$600* that doesn't mean the lessor amount is not taxable, just not automatically reported to the IRS, so easier to omit


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Please READ prior posts for detail and then RE-READ, just like a 2nd grader is told. Asking or commenting repeatedly on YOUR MISUNDERSTANDING of posts you have NOT read, is ONLY enlarging your post count ... not your bank account.



If there are travel agencies out there that will take the 50 some dollar fee to find someone that wants the reservations for Extra Holidays, they would probably do the same for others.  Please post the names if you know of any.  I am sure there are people out their who would like to know who they are.  If someone whats to share the information but does not want to have it show under their screen name, just PM me and I will post the name.  

Heck, I might even give them a try for one reservation to see if it legit.


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 9, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> If there are travel agencies out there that will take the 50 some dollar fee to find someone that wants the reservations for Extra Holidays, they would probably do the same for others.  Please post the names if you know of any.  I am sure there are people out their who would like to know who they are.  If someone whats to share the information but does not want to have it show under their screen name, just PM me and I will post the name.
> 
> Heck, I might even give them a try for one reservation to see if it legit.



You are either not very bright, or you deliberately try to confuse people.  The $50 commission is taken by WYNDHAM (they are the booking agent), not an independent travel agent.  You quote the comment about rereading, then go off to your own little world.  Your comments truly do a disservice to the TUG community.:annoyed:


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 9, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> You shouldn't get a 1099 until your receipts exceed 500, that doesn't mean the lessor amount is not taxable, just not automatically reported to the IRS, so easier to omit




Hey David:

A little nit here.  It is  $600 and many payers send 1099  regardless of  amount.

But, yes most income is  taxable based on definition rather than amount!


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 9, 2014)

The continuing personal attacks get old.

Was not going to mention it, but actually the booking travel agent through Extra Holidays gets 10 percent.  All that is needed is the Travel Agent Code:

http://www.asta.org/Join/content.cfm?ItemNumber=769&navItemNumber=9764

Any ASTA members out there?


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 9, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey David:
> 
> A little nit here. It is $600 and many payers send 1099 regardless of amount.
> 
> But, yes most income is taxable based on definition rather than amount!



I said shouldn't, not won't - get a 1099

I did correct the amount - Thank You

and did say it was taxable, but easily omitted if someone was so inclined, if no 1099 was received


----------



## comicbookman (Apr 9, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> The continuing personal attacks get old.
> 
> Was not going to mention it, but actually the booking travel agent through Extra Holidays gets 10 percent.  All that is needed is the Travel Agent Code:



Not really personal.  Just that you continuously mangle facts, quotes and threads and it appears to be deliberate.  It's really annoying, not to mention confusing to the casual reader.


----------



## mistalong (Apr 19, 2014)

*Looks like the Florida Discount Season has arrived*

I noticed they added Wyndham Palm Aire for 25% off.  I know its not on the Beach, but its close enough to the casinos seafood buffet.  Lol


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 10, 2014)

Interesting...



> Resort Specials
> Due to the high demand at the resorts during the summer months, Resort Specials are not available.
> 
> Look at your latest portfolio and travel on your points to the more than 70 new WYNDHAM Club PassSM locations that are now available for your exploration!


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just noticing the lack of not only the old-style percent-off Resort Specials, but even the discounts on the "Vacation Deals" page are a month+ out of date with no current deals. In the past, I've gotten a sweet discount on OB in March, but it's looking like we're going to be paying full points this time around.


----------



## mistalong (Jan 20, 2015)

*Club Pass*



paxsarah said:


> I was just noticing the lack of not only the old-style percent-off Resort Specials, but even the discounts on the "Vacation Deals" page are a month+ out of date with no current deals. In the past, I've gotten a sweet discount on OB in March, but it's looking like we're going to be paying full points this time around.



Do you think a lot of it has to do with the reciprocal Club Pass where Worldmark owners are now booking Florida Resorts.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2015)

NO ... I think Extra Holidays is renting MORE units to bring in MORE sales prospects. And regular owners are booking more stays earlier as the economy is also getting better.

Resort specials with the discounts were working against sales as many persons would just book extended stays using those discounted point value without upgrading to VIP in the lower demand areas & times.

15% discounts up to 40% discounts ... resale buyers could do extended stays. Also, with the Megarenter companies ...their discounts were superior to the Extra Holiday offers as they included the unit upgrades.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 21, 2015)

I can see that some of discounts they had before, they probably don't need to offer - for instance, I think I saved 25% on points a couple of years ago at Bonnet Creek in January during marathon weekend. I could see that drying up. I'm just surprised at this point to see no discounts for Myrtle Beach in March, which I suspect would need a lot more help to fill the units. Admittedly, the points are already pretty cheap for our week which is why we'll go either way. Maybe if they ever do update the few discounts they have, MB will be on there.


----------

